

Dutch Open Hackathon - breyten
http://www.dutchopenhackathon.com/en

======
BjornW
Sad to see the word 'hackathon' being misappropriated by a bunch of companies
seeking people to test their API's and maybe inspire a bit of new business
developments for free.

OpenState.eu is as far as I understood part of this, which I find even sadder
since nothing about this concept comes near their goals as stated on their
site:

"Open State represents a community of developers and re-users of open data. We
work on the basis of a number of open data programs around political
transparency, education, culture and health care. Therefore we influence
policy in the field of digital transparency, open government and freedom of
PSI and data collected by the (semi) public sector."

Please stop using the word hackathon for a lame attempt at sharecropping
people.

------
new_test
Speaking of Dutch companies, I think I may be getting a job offer as a Data
Scientist from booking.com. Anyone working there? Is it a decent company to
work for? Ok pay and relocation package (would be moving from Norht America)?
Thanks.

~~~
hellweaver666
I work at Booking.com - have been here for two years and I consider it to be
one of the best jobs I've ever had (admittedly, my previous jobs weren't
great). Great team of people and we get a lot of flexibility to choose how we
want to work. Personally, as a father I also really appreciate the work/life
balance here - there is zero pressure to work silly hours.

~~~
ddorian43
hey, can you contact me (from my profile), want to ask you something? thanks

------
pedrofelipe
Amazing! Would be good if big companies here in Brazil could do the same :/

------
leff_f
I read it as Dutch Oven Hackathon. LOL

